# Hekamiah



## Crisipo de Soli

¿Alguien sabe con certeza cuál es la correcta traducción al español del nombre hebreo *Hekamiah*?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Alguien sabe con certeza cuál es la correcta traducción al español del nombre hebreo *Hekamiah*?


 
Pues... nop.  

Pero si es hebreo bíblico y me cuentas en qué cita se encuentra, de pronto te puedo echar una manito.

Si no, let me know, y te ubicamos un par de páginas bien interesantes que de pronto podrían serte de utilidad.


----------



## amikama

No he oído ese nombre jamás. Lo busqué en Google, y parece que no es un nombre bíblico sino un nombre de uno de los 72 ángeles, según la cábala. (Yo no sé nada de la cábala.)

El nombre en hebreo es הקמיה. Las dos últimas letras (יה) significan "Dios", pero no estoy seguro en cuenta a las otras letras, הקמ.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Que tal Venezuelan_sweetie,
Que tal amikama:


En efecto Hekamiah es el nombre de un ser espiritual que pertenece al coro de los querubines de acuerdo(según tengo entendido) con la cábala de los judios.Este apelativo es desde luego de origen hebreo pero no de origen bíblico. Yo lo he visto traducido la mayor parte de las veces como " Dios que rige el universo" pero en la internet he encontrado otras traducciones, así que me pregunto:
¿Cuál es la correcta?... 


Posdata:

¿Porqué cambiaron este post al foro hebreo(me parece que el glosario multilingual era más adecuado)?

¿Qué tengo que hacer para que me hagas el favor de decirme la ubicación de las páginas que mencionas Venezuelan_sweetie? ...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Qué tengo que hacer para que me hagas el favor de decirme la ubicación de las páginas que mencionas Venezuelan_sweetie? ...


 
Luego te envío un PM con esas páginas.

Feliz día!


----------



## amikama

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Yo lo he visto traducido la mayor parte de las veces como " Dios que rige el universo" pero en la internet he encontrado otras traducciones, así que me pregunto:
> ¿Cuál es la correcta?...


¿Qué son las otras traducciones?

En hebreo, "universo" sería יקום (_yekum_). Date cuenta de que esta palabra tiene dos letras en común con הקמ, y tal vez por esto הקמיה fue traducido como "Dios que rige el universo". Pero de nuevo no puedo decirte *con certeza* que sea la correcta traducción.


----------



## elroy

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Porqué cambiaron este post al foro hebreo(me parece que el glosario multilingual era más adecuado)?


 Aquí te informas sobre las metas del glosario multilingual. Si tienes más preguntas mándame un mensaje privado (ya que las decisiones de los moderadores no se deberían discutir en el foro ).


----------



## pachyderm

Yo adivinaría que es una transliteracion de "חכמיה", pero no estoy seguro que exista este nombre, de toda manera no se encuentra en el diccionario de Even Shoshan.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Buenas noches(desde México) pachyderm:

¿Me harías el enorme favor de explicar qué es el diccionario de Even Shoshan y que relación tiene este léxico con el nombre que aparece como título de este hilo?... de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## amikama

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Me harías el enorme favor de explicar qué es el diccionario de Even Shoshan y que relación tiene este léxico con el nombre que aparece como título de este hilo?... de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


El diccionario de Even Shoshan es el diccionario hebreo (monolingüe) más popular en Israel, y tiene un apéndice con (casi) todos los nombres hebreos, tantos bíblicos como modernos.


----------

